

New package: GNU Datamash - taeric
http://lists.gnu.org/archive/html/info-gnu/2014-07/msg00007.html

======
Someone
Looks nice, but I foresee usability issues with that _-H_ flag.

The last two examples on
[http://www.gnu.org/software/datamash/examples/](http://www.gnu.org/software/datamash/examples/)
seem to indicate that _-H_ adds output headers, but it also requires input
headers, and there is no way for the program to discriminate a header line
from a sample. So, if your _FILE.TXT_ doesn't have headers, the tool will
silently ignore the first sample in the input file.

~~~
taeric
I had to think about this for a bit. I'm not entirely sure how you could fix
this. Best I can do is the system could test if the first row has "numeric"
data and give a warning if so. Are there smarter ways?

------
retroafroman
Excellent looking tool. Hope to test it out with some large datasets and see
how well it does.

